# (Amateur) Photos and results: San Francisco Grand Prix



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

We had a fun time with our amateur coverage of this big professional road race across the bay from where we live:

http://www.steephill.tv/galleries/2005/sf-grand-prix/

enjoy.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Nice photos. We wandered the course, hung out at a cafe in North Beach, and ended up at the finish line. What a great event!


----------



## sfcycling (Sep 6, 2005)

steephill said:


> We had a fun time with our amateur coverage of this big professional road race across the bay from where we live:
> 
> https://www.steephill.tv/galleries/2005/sf-grand-prix/
> 
> enjoy.


Mine are up at https://www.sfcycling.com/pics/sfgp05/










-Joe


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

Here are some more:










Gallery: link


----------



## bkm (Aug 22, 2005)

*more pics*

More photos, taken by my wife: 

http://www.unwiredaviation.com/biking/GrandPrixSF/


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

bkm said:


> More photos, taken by my wife:
> 
> http://www.unwiredaviation.com/biking/GrandPrixSF/



Taken by your wife, hmmm. There are like 16 pages of photos (great by the way!) and half of them are Basso! (Better tell her he's married too!) 

Great pics, enjoyed them, wish I was there.
Thanks for sharing
Zac


----------



## bkm (Aug 22, 2005)

No big secret (to me anyway) that she is a big Basso fan-girl. Not sure she would go to the race w/o the motivation


----------

